# Posting pics on SMF.Tutorial



## glued2it

*On the boards and in the chat rooms. I have been asked about posting pictures here at smoking meat forums.*


*Their are many services out there that will allow you to do this.*
*In this tutorial we will be using Photobucket*. 
http://photobucket.com/




*step1:*

*We will start by uploading a photo from your computer.*
*Click the browse button to upload a photo to photobucket.*


*Once you have selected all the pictures click the upload button.*



*Image:1*








*step2:*
*Now that we uploaded a photo, We will need the link to post it on the board. *
*In this tutorial I have chosen picture051.jpg from my computer.*

*Click anywhere in the IMG Code box shown here. *
*The URL will automatically copy.*




*Image:2*







*step:3*
*Now we will insert the Photo by pasting it in the message body.*
*Just right click and paste!*






*Image:3*







*To post multiple picture in the message body. Be sure to hit the enter key to get some space between your pictures and repeat the steps.*






*Image:4*




*NOTE;*
*you can click the "preview post button" to see how your post will be viewed.*


*Image:5*



*That's it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*Picture sizes;*
*The original picture size will determine the size in the forum.*

*The original pic was 1024x768*

*This one is 307x230*




*When determining picture size, Remember dial up users will have difficulties viewing larger pictures.*

*Recommended* *resolution 800 x 600 OR smaller.*

*you can set your upload options in Photo Bucket to determine size for all uploaded pictures in the future.*
*To learn more about this option Click here*

*If you have any questions fell free to contact me. Click here.*


----------



## crewdawg52

I like big pics......but.........


----------



## meowey

Great post!  Nice cat!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## glued2it

Strat is the cat's name. 
I have fender, strat and caster.
(mom dad and daughter cats)


----------



## meowey

Hey Glued2it,

This is a great how to post!  Why don't you PM the mods and request that they make it a sticky?

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## richtee

Anybody seen my canary?!?!


----------



## ba_loko

I wish I knew what this one means.  Rich, help me out, buddy!


----------



## glued2it

The cat picture. He is laying in the bird bath


----------



## allen




----------



## richtee

Ever heard "he looks like the cat that got the canary"? This cat does!


----------



## Deer Meat

Great thread glued2it. It should help out alot of people.


----------



## glued2it

I hope so! It's a sticky in the new member forum.
Thanks Ron50!


----------



## flash

the only thing I will add, if you copy the IMAGE link, you do not have to use the little icon above. Just paste and save.


----------



## longshot

Glued,
  Is this the suggested route?  or is direct upload still ok?  I don't want to use up server space unnecessarily so would you rather have hosted pics?

Thanks
LS


----------



## glued2it

Do whatever works for you!


----------



## longshot

Just wondering, I can do it anyway that you want.  Direct upload is just easier for me and I'm lazy.  (Self important pompous voice on) After all I'm an IT guy so I can do anything with photos (voice off) I'll keep uploading but if that gobbles up server space let me know and I'll use a hosted site.

Thanks for the tutorial though
(voice on) Even though I don't need it (voice off)
Thanks
LS


----------



## glued2it

Uploading thumbnails is fine. Using a image hosting source is easier for allot people to use.

When uploading thumbnails most will have resize the pic to meet the forum's limit of 97.7 KB.

Thumbnails can only be seen by members logged in and not guest.
You also have to click on them to see the larger picture.

I'm only a member just like everyone else, It's not my place to say what is best.
The tutorial was to help anyone who didn't know to post pics.

I always recommend what works best for each and every one.

Me too, but not everyone here is 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






The attachment process work well for txt, doc and pdf's too.
It's good for posting copies of recipes!


----------



## dalmorloson

Here goes a test run...pic of my 4-yr. old.


----------



## dalmorloson

One more try...if this doesn't work,




Tell me what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## white cloud

Thanks as soon as I get rid of this old 3 1/2 floppy cam and get a new one I will try it. COPIED AND PASTED *NICE POLE BEANS*


----------



## bayoubear

if this works.. took me two minutes to create a photobucket acct, upload this pic, and post it here... which by the way is a molases and bourbon glazed smoked turkey


----------



## crockadale

Test run, by the way Pork but before pulling


----------



## glued2it

It seems to be that this thread is getting overlooked quite a bit.

It can be found in the "new members forum".

You can also use *Image shack* or any other online photo sharing service.
The steps should be real similar.(WD that's for you
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )


----------



## johngil

OK, I know I am not the smartest guy on the block BUT I can not figure this out. I have a pic that I would like to post as my signature. However I can not make it small enough. I keep getting this error message: - Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 500 by 100 pixels or 2.0 KB (whichever is smaller). 

To make this pic 2.KB or smaller it is un-viewable because it is smaller then the eraser on a #2 pencil.

How do I do this???


----------



## desertlites

I belive u have a option of making it a avitor?


----------



## erain

if using photo bucket, choose pic, edit, resize, click on preset sizes, now choose from avatar 100x75, thumbnail 160x120, website 320x240, or message board 640x480. click avatar, copy link and paste to ur opt 1 in edit avatar and shud be there. i had same prob and also note in opt 1 it has the :http//www already in there be sure to knock that out of the way first or you will not get a correct link. hope this helps. eraine


----------



## harmoman

Thanks! very easy to do... 

Much appreciated!

Harmoman


----------



## erain

i still no see ur avatar


----------



## camocook

I must be doing something wrong. I get up to the paste part and it won't paste.I thought my pictures were too large so I tried to reduce them and still nothing.Do I need to be on both sites at the same time? Help please......


----------



## glued2it

When you click in the area where the link is next to the IMG code.
Does the little box turn grey and say copied? Like it does in image 2 of the tutorial?


----------



## camocook

yes it does


----------



## glued2it

Did you right click inside the message body (where you type) and select paste? Image 3


----------



## camocook

OK....that was easy.I didn't right click in the right place.thanks.I've only had my first computer for a little more than a year and I'm pretty much self taught and still learning.Thank you.


----------



## bixter1

I was posting a how-to with a bunch of IMG links. When I was done and it submit it said I can only have 10 images. Is this true for the whole thread or just each post?


----------



## 1894

Seems the origional post pretty much covers it .


----------



## joshuaf499

What if you do not use photo bucket, how do you add pics?


----------



## joshuaf499

this is a test


----------



## joshuaf499

one more picture test


----------



## kempshark

*Jus testing it a little.....*




*Okay, I'm still trying to figure out how to post the thumbnails......I think I like that better.*


----------



## ronp

Try this out once.

Its easy just use the top option fof forums.

http://postimage.org/


----------



## nudib

Thanks for the post image site. it works great.Nudib


----------



## bcfishman

Mikeren1,

its the second one on the list of 4 you need to copy from photobucket
 And you have to click the mountain picture on the left and insert the link in that box.


----------



## bcfishman

This the pic


----------



## jaxgatorz

yeaaaaaaaaaaaa   thx guys.can u delete my idiotism from earlier? :))))


----------



## jaxgatorz

lol..never mind...I figured out how to delete


----------



## azrocker

I can put a pic in fine but I like the click on thumbnail better. How do I use a thumbnail?


----------



## reggofcal




----------



## reggofcal

can i make a thumbnail cause thats a big pic


----------



## mofo

I think if folks would reduce their pictures as upload them as attachments, it would certainly make reading messages much easier. Some pictures are so huge.

There are numerous messages on how to resize and some free applications to use. Here is the most recent I believe...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?threadid=9120


----------



## 1894

I like photo bucket just click on the 640 X or 800 X as max size before uploading from your computer to PB .

Click this :



select this or 800 X  Please no larger , some of us have to scroll to read all posts on the page when the pic is bigger . 



Copy and paste the IMG code line :



New line for each pic:



Should look like this :



When posted it should be like this :


----------



## morkdach

I like photo bucket just click on the 640 X or 800 X as max size before uploading from your computer to PB .

Click this :
what 1894 said works great


----------



## flash

The problem we see is that some members are buying much larger monitors. A 800 x 600 pixel upload _should_ be fine for a majority of users up to a 19 inch, maybe 20 inch monitor. Still you see a lot of 1024 x 768 uploads, due to it being the default. Still I try to get members to follow the max 800 pixel setting. Some do, some don't. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Basically your upload size should be one size smaller that your setting for your screen resolution on your monitor to avoid scrolling to read the text and see all the photo.


----------



## thepiro

HI Folks 

I have been trying to insert image in my posts but I get a “fault on page “ message in the bottom left of the screen


----------



## thepiro

Upload Test

Retiral cottage


From the porch


----------



## thepiro

Looks like I have cracked the problem by saving to clipboard in Potobucket and inserting in the text screen.

I am going down to the cottage on Friday and in tend to build my smoker and do my first smoke.

Hopefully I will be able to give a blow by blow account of the proceedings with Pics.


----------



## flash

Basically once you get your photo uploaded, beneath the thumbnail image select the IMAGE CODE, copy and paste it here. You do not need to use the 






 if you use the IMAGE CODE


----------



## thepiro

Thanks Flash

I got that cracked, bad move , now every one is gona get bombarded with the Piros pictures.


----------



## navyjeremy




----------



## flash

HMM, must have been breast


----------



## the dude abides

Any moderators that happen to pass this way...please note that the initial post on this thread has all the photobucket links removed.


----------



## pigcicles

Almost reminds me of your sig pic.


----------



## GaryHibbert

you're having kids with bright red eyes


----------

